# Texas Here I Come!



## tree md (Jan 30, 2010)

Heading out to Texas in about three weeks to hook up with a few buddies and bowhunt for hogs. We have been meeting up at a buddy's ranch down there for 5 years running now. It's a blast!

Some pics of previous hunts:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds like good times, Those wild hogs are some fine eating. good luck and have a fun time. Put some pics up when ya get back.


----------



## tree md (Feb 25, 2010)

And I'm off! Texas here I come!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 25, 2010)

Have fun and be safe, Good luck on the hunting too.


----------

